# Share a ride from FTC to A-Basin on 12/26



## JET123 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thinking about going up... leaving FTC by 6:00... leaving A-Basin around 2:00... Normal good guy (non-smoking) looking to share the gas & go skiing!


----------

